# D.I.Y 2.0 Spark Plug Replacement.



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi all,
I have been searching of a propper D.I.Y for changing the spark plugs on a 2.0 engine with AEG engine code. I found NONE! 
So today I changed my spark plugs and took pictures while I was at it.
Here is the completed D.I.Y. You will need Adobe Acrobat to open it!
http://dubpix.com/Pics/VORTEX/...G.pdf
Moderator, please evaluate this and make the thread stick in the D.I.Y section of this forum. Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: D.I.Y 2.0 Spark Plug Replacement. (vasillalov)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You can just add this to the DIY thread though..


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: D.I.Y 2.0 Spark Plug Replacement. (ramylson)*

bttt for those that missed it the other day!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: D.I.Y 2.0 Spark Plug Replacement. (vasillalov)*

Another bump. Thanks to the moderators, this is officially in the DIY section in the first page bottom link.


----------



## valdivi99golf (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: D.I.Y 2.0 Spark Plug Replacement. (vasillalov)*

Excellent guide... Just replaced my Golf's plugs this past weekend. I used my friends's boot-puller tool, located over the hood support rod in his '97 VR6. I tightened my plugs to 15 Lbs/Ft. I'm not sure that was enough... But, I don't want to strip my engine-head. Do you know what is the correct torque range for this application? I used Bosch +2 platinum plugs, my engine is a 2.0 AEG.
Thanks ...


----------



## sisisee (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: D.I.Y 2.0 Spark Plug Replacement. (valdivi99golf)*

I bet your torque is 22 lb-ft because that is how much it is for my 2001 golf. I have the AVH engine but it should be the same. I replaced my plugs without this document (too late)...


----------



## Sam Ontario (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: D.I.Y 2.0 Spark Plug Replacement. (vasillalov)*

Well done! Where did you get the plug wire boot extractor?
I had my plugs replaced about 4 weeks ago without the proper Plug wire boot extraction tool. I damaged my 1st set of plug wires by pulling them with a long noise pliers. I replaced with a new set of wires and another set of new plugs (Platinum +2) with a new set of long nose pliers (bend at nose expensive ones). I got my second set new wire damaged without knowing, caused engine hesitation for 3weeks b4 I discovered the reason. Now I used electrical insulation to wrap around the damaged wire insulations and fastened with cable ties.
I would definitely buy that tool. Was it from VW or any aftermarket? The yellow one from Canadian Tires is really garbage.


_Modified by Sam Ontario at 5:18 PM 9-27-2004_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: D.I.Y 2.0 Spark Plug Replacement. (Sam Ontario)*

I got the boot puller from http://www.parts4vws.com
Also, they used to supply these pullers with the MK3's. If you find one in a junk yard, there should be a plastic piece attached to the prop rod. Just go get it if you don't want to spend money for it!


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: D.I.Y 2.0 Spark Plug Replacement. (Sam Ontario)*

I got a tool from Techtonics Tuning. It was the metal tool that works quite well. I don't need it any more becuase I don't use any VW engine management any more (SDS engine management now).


----------



## ss18 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: D.I.Y 2.0 Spark Plug Replacement. (Sam Ontario)*

i got my tool from a place called Harbor Freight Tools (a lot of states have them), and it was only $1.00 (yup, a dollar)


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: D.I.Y 2.0 Spark Plug Replacement. (ss18)*

http://www.harborfreight.com/c...32867
are these the tools needed?


----------



## premiersound (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: D.I.Y 2.0 Spark Plug Replacement. (what)*

thats the tool i bought for $5 at autozone, works just fine for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobs2003vw (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: D.I.Y 2.0 Spark Plug Replacement. (premiersound)*

bump...this helped alot....seems like its gonna be a chore....why cant it b simple like my civic was=(


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: D.I.Y 2.0 Spark Plug Replacement. (bobs2003vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobs2003vw* »_bump...this helped alot....seems like its gonna be a chore....why cant it b simple like my civic was=(

Way to bump a 3 year old thread








It looks hard but it really is quite easy.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Less than a minute to remove the plug wires.
Two minutes to remove the old plugs.
Two minutes to screw in new plugs.
A minute to hook the wires back up.
Four minutes to drink a beer to complete this 10 minute job. Only special tool needed? A bottle opener, if you prefer an import - and there are ways around that, too!


_Modified by FL 2.0L at 9:03 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## bobs2003vw (Apr 2, 2008)

any repair manuals out there?? going from civic 2 vw is like night and day...im a wrencher but this vw cost me alot and every1 is tellin me 2 be careful cuz stuff is expensive...the civic was just a piece of junk but this jetta is perfect..lol


----------

